# **Pictures** Fenix TK75 (3*XM-L U2, 2600lm, 92000cd)



## gopajti (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello guys, TK75 arrived few days ago.. here is my impression and pictures :wave:

*Official website*
http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=132

*Features*



Maximum 2600-Lumen Ultra High-Intensity Searching Flashlight
Utilizes three Cree XM-L(U2) LEDs with the individual reflector respectively with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
Incredible 606-meter beam throw
Over 8-day run time, suitable for long-time searching
Over 80-degree flood beam angle to provide a panoramic view
4 brightness levels (Low: 18 Lumens, Mid: 400 Lumens, High: 1100 Lumens, Turbo: 2600 Lumens), Strobe, and SOS
Compact and portable so easy to carry
Intelligent Memory Circuit
Over-discharge protection circuit
Capable of standing up securely on a flat surface as a candle
Uses four 18650 rechargeable Li-ion batteries when needed but also can be powered by two 18650 rechargeable Li-ion batteries
Run time can be extended with the addition of a body tube segment and battery holder (sold as an accessory kit). Run time will double with each segment-holder addition but brightness levels will not change.
Waterproof to IPX-8 standard, underwater 2 meters
Stainless steel bezel
Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
Dual button switch system on the neck for quick switching
Type III hard-anodized finish
185mm (length) x 52.5mm (diameter) x 87.5 (head)
510-gram weight (excluding batteries)
Digitally-regulated output: maintains constant brightness
Low-voltage warning function to alert users to replace the batteries
Reverse polarity protection guards against improper battery installation


My impressions (you know my english is not perfect but I hope understand)

*Pros*

+ Nice package (box), easy to carry
+ Very good build quality as always
+ Beatiful reflectors without dust, bubbles etc.
+ Dust free lens (inside)
+ Good looking matte SS bezel
+ Comfortable switch position
+ Strong battery holder with strong springs (no rattle in the flashlight)
+ long, "18700" batteries can fit, I tried XTAR 18700, 2600mAh (but flat top batteries, eg. Fenix ARB-L2, fit more easily)
+ Nice cool white tint. (lower modes are creamy white), no rings on the wall
+ Extreme long runtime (18lm/200h), especially with extra extension tube
+ The 18 lumen mode is very useable (incl. outdoor)
+ Excellent regulation, constant brightness (in all modes)
+ No PWM or any other irritating flickering (in all modes)
+ Silent driver (in all modes)
+ Powerful long throw
+ Stable tail stand to serve as a candle

*Cons*

- One led is not quite centered, but I can't see any artifacts in beam (incl. close wall shot)


*Other*

TK75 review (candle lamp)
Fenix ARB-L2 18650, 2600mAh (3.6V) battery review (HKJ)
Fenix ARE-C1 li-ion charger review (HKJ)

and now, the pictures, *click images for higher res* (I will make more beamshots, but the weather is not too good at now)


----------



## gopajti (Jan 11, 2013)

*Fenix TK75 vs Fenix TK35 U2*














*Fenix TK75 vs Blackshadow Terminator (4*XM-L T6 NW)*














*Fenix TK75 vs Olight SR51*














*Fenix TK75 vs Armytek Barracuda, XM-L U2, 5500K*

















*
Control vs Fenix TK75*





*
Fenix TK75 vs Nitecore MT26*





*
Fenix TK75 vs Spark SL6S-740NW*






*Fenix TK75 vs Lumintop Hunter T5 (XP-G2 R5)*





*
Fenix TK75 vs Microfire TL2 T6*


----------



## CM2010 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice collection of pics you have there.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree, awesome photography!


----------



## esdorsett (Jan 11, 2013)

The batteries in the charger show to be 3.6 volt, but the battery in the package shows 3.7. Are they actually different, or just different versions?


----------



## gopajti (Jan 12, 2013)

esdorsett said:


> The batteries in the charger show to be 3.6 volt, but the battery in the package shows 3.7. Are they actually different, or just different versions?



Different, two 3.6V batteries came ~six month ago. I don't know what's the difference, but I noticed the old version (3.6V) negative side is better magnetic, than newest 3.7V.


----------



## kolbasz (Jan 14, 2013)

:goodjob: , as always!


----------



## gopajti (Jan 19, 2013)

kösz kolbász 

post2 updated: added 220m beamshot (TK75 vs Barracuda)


----------



## johnjr (Jan 19, 2013)

Great Info, this is going to be my next purchase, the TK75 seems like it's got better throw than my TM15.


----------



## gopajti (Jan 21, 2013)

post2 updated: added wall shots


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 21, 2013)

This flashlight is BOSS! 

Maybe not as boss as the SR95UT, but definitely a BIG BOY light. 


Carry the light.... like a BOSS!


----------



## gopajti (Jan 22, 2013)

esdorsett said:


> The batteries in the charger show to be 3.6 volt, but the battery in the package shows 3.7. Are they actually different, or just different versions?



from Fenix: "The battery is no change, 3.7V is more accurate than 3.6V before, so we change it."


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 22, 2013)

Clear explanation & excellent pictures! Very impressive. Snow-covered houses & branches of the trees look very nice as your beamshots. :goodjob:

Thanks a lot for your time & effort. gopajti! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grizzlyb (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the nice camera work gopajti,
Great job.
Those pictures tell me more then 10000 words.


----------



## gopajti (Jan 25, 2013)

thank you candle lamp, Grizzlyb

TK75 modes gif animation


----------



## gopajti (Jan 26, 2013)

post2 updated: 

added new beamshots: Spark SL6S, Lumintop Hunter T5, SR51 (roof) + SR51 gif (roof)


----------



## gopajti (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## ArmoredFiend (Jan 28, 2013)

Really nice pics! And seems like TK75 pawns all of them! Guess it's a matter of time now before i bite the bullet in getting TK75..


----------



## Bigpapi13 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had the opportunity to use this light last Sunday during an ice storm. This thing is a beast in complete darkness. It was really amazing how well it lights up a large room on turbo. And, to navigate my home at it's lowest setting came in pretty handy as well. It was kinda funny to see this thing light up a water tower during an ice storm power failure and realize you were holding this much power in such a small package.


----------



## Jeff E. (Feb 18, 2013)

This photography is absolutely amazing!! Thanks so much for your efforts snd for sharing this!!


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Feb 19, 2013)

My bank account is wincing. I so badly want this light.(But I'm broke right now...)


(Are the batteries and charger included when you buy the light?)

AAGH....it's available at Amazon..I have Prime..and I have a fairly empty bank account. Why must you tempt me..


----------



## luckydog13 (Feb 19, 2013)

I like the pictures, very nice:laughing: The flashlight seems super power!!!


----------



## gopajti (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks guys!

TK75 vs TK35 U2


----------



## berny (Feb 26, 2013)

My faulty TK75, 2 days after purchase. One LED does not work properly on Low mode.
Waiting for replacement.


----------



## gopajti (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## hivoltage (Mar 26, 2013)

Very Nice....this could be on my might list!!


----------



## gopajti (Mar 26, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SkOrPn (Mar 26, 2013)

How in the heck you manage to get dust free images on those last two pictures is beyond me. Great job with the photography, you have mad camera skills.... Oh, nice flashlight too, lol... :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Patriot (Apr 8, 2013)

Fantastic job on all of the pictures Gopajti. I really enjoyed sifting through them and checking out the comparisons between lights that I don't own. The TK75 really does have stand out performance when considering everything else out that at the size and price point.


----------



## jred23 (May 26, 2013)

Just got my tk75.. I know I'm late guys but I'm new to these high end flashlights and I really love it. I didnt like how my dealer sent it as my tk75 carrying case is cracked in a couple spots but the light seems to work fine. I love the performance of the light. I aldo have a problem with one of my fenix arb l2 batteries. It reads 1.4v on a full charge and it doesn't work :/ . Great review though.


----------



## Jelle-S (Apr 9, 2014)

Some night shots I made with the TK75.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/9636256194/






https://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/8523616365





https://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/9633017819/


----------



## ven (Apr 9, 2014)

Astonishing pics,amazing,thanks for sharing:twothumbs


----------



## InspectHerGadget (May 8, 2014)

I like the alien presence on the bridge shining the death ray!


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 19, 2014)

The middle photo of the building looks rather over-exposed as I have owned a 1st generation 2600 lumen TK75 since they first came out and it could not do what that picture is showing.

It gives too much credit to what the TK75 can do.

It is nice to over-expose to show the beam but it should be noted if you are doing that.



*CHEERS*


----------

